# soil grading for basement moisture



## TooledUp (Jul 7, 2009)

I would slope it both ways and also install a drain tile underneath it. You could run that both ways with a pop-up release at the end of each tile. The mechanism pops out of the ground when the water pressure gets high enough and the water will run out on your lawn.


----------



## jpenns (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks for the reply. that sounds incredibly complicated for my level of handiness. is it hard to install?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... All you have to do is create a shallow V shape in the soil, pitching whichever way between the houses you want it to Go...
The water will follow the swale...


----------



## joan smith (Jul 15, 2009)

A great grass seed for shade is creeping red fescue, grows only in shade usually. It is a very soft fine grass and doesn't get very tall like regular fescue, the kind you want to wiggle your toes in. Can be found at most places that sell grass seed. I use it under trees and in shady areas, kids love it.


----------

